# Anyone been to Tobago/Trinidad? Bunch of questions



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2010)

Tuggers:   Sandy Point Beach Club/Tobago is our RCI exchange 

1.  Does Miami have a hotel real close to its airport?  We are coming from California and think it best to stay overnight (maybe 2 nights) to acclimate to the time changes before heading to Tobago.

2.  Would we be smarter to plan two nights in Trinidad to see the sights,then go to our timeshare; rather than go straight to the timeshare in Tobago and then have to arrange boat (or plane) back to Trinidad for a one day excursion?  

3.  Should we even worry about seeing Trinidad?  If so, best website?

4.  With American Airlines, do you know if we can fly lax-miami, stay two nights, then AA to Trinidad, stay two nights, then finish the flight to Tobago -- all on one ticket?

5.  In Trinidad Airport -- I read you might be 'stuck' there for days.  Any comments on that; i.e., were your trips there uneventful?   Thank you for ANYTHING you can share!


----------



## Judy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Tuggers:   Sandy Point Beach Club/Tobago is our RCI exchange
> 3.  Should we even worry about seeing Trinidad?


We spent a week at Sandy Point Beach Club in Tobago in May 2003.  We only changed planes in Trinidad. Trinidad is the industrial island of the country. People who live there go to Tobago for vacation.  At the time, we decided not to visit Trinidad because we had the impression that it was not a very nice place.   


> 5.  In Trinidad Airport -- I read you might be 'stuck' there for days.  Any comments on that; i.e., were your trips there uneventful?


 Our trip was uneventful.  I guess if you got stuck for days, that would be your chance to see Trinidad if you really wanted to.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Judy*



Judy said:


> We spent a week at Sandy Point Beach Club in Tobago in May 2003.  We only changed planes in Trinidad. Trinidad is the industrial island of the country. People who live there go to Tobago for vacation.  At the time, we decided not to visit Trinidad because we had the impression that it was not a very nice place.
> Our trip was uneventful.  I guess if you got stuck for days, that would be your chance to see Trinidad if you really wanted to.



Thanks Judy. Hey, that is an idea (if stuck there).  At Sandy Point, did you do any boat trips?


----------



## scotlass (Apr 22, 2010)

We stayed at Sandy Point Beach Club several years ago and really enjoyed it.  We were given the impression that Trinidad was not a great destination so I have not had a desire to go there.  At the SP orientation they told us that the crime in Trinidad had not made its way to Tobago yet, but to be as careful there as anywhere else.  

The beaches in Tobago were lovely and the island is very green.  I would go back again if given the chance.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 22, 2010)

*scotlass*



scotlass said:


> We stayed at Sandy Point Beach Club several years ago and really enjoyed it.  We were given the impression that Trinidad was not a great destination so I have not had a desire to go there.  At the SP orientation they told us that the crime in Trinidad had not made its way to Tobago yet, but to be as careful there as anywhere else.
> 
> The beaches in Tobago were lovely and the island is very green.  I would go back again if given the chance.



Thank you for your repsonse.  May I ask what airlines you traveled to get there?  Are there weight restrictions on the Carribean plane from Trinidad to Tobago?


----------



## Judy (Apr 22, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> At Sandy Point, did you do any boat trips?


 Yes.  We did some dive trips with Frontier Divers who were the on-site operator at that time. They drove us to their boat by van.  I've noted in my log that there were lots of fish and strong currents.  We did three reef drift dives and one wreck dive.  The best dive was at Speyside.  It's an hour's drive from the resort and they only go if enough divers sign up. Strong current; rough water; tiny boat  But we saw the world's largest brain coral


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 23, 2010)

The first question is an easy one.  There are a ton of hotels near the Miami airport, all of which offer airport transportation.  There is one hotel that is in the airport itself.  I have used the Hilton and the Sofitel.  If you use Expedia or Travelocity and specify that you want a hotel near the airport, you can get the complete listing of nearby hotels.

A word of warning about the Miami airport.  The international section is very poorly organized.  When you arrive there in the morning, there will be huge lines.  Worse yet, you are supposed to discover by osmosis that you are first to cut through the lines and go to a kiosk to get your boarding pass (that part goes quickly if you are told that you are supposed to do it first), then wait in one of the long lines to have your luggage weighed, then take your luggage over to TSA.  Leave lots of time.

American Airlines usually allows stopovers without cost.  (In fact, sometimes they turn out to be cheaper.)  When you are on the AA internet site, start by checking "multi-city" option.  (I just did a dummy trip from LAX to Trinidad with a two day layover in Miami one way and a one way layover on the return for Sept. and it priced out at just over $700.  Don't get too excited, however, in the flights are cheap in Sept.)  AA does not serve Tobago.  I think you need to schedule a local puddle hopper.

I haven't been there, but my wife and I have often been tempted by one of the Caligo Tours.  You can arrange through them to stay at the Asa Wright Center on the north of side of Trinidad which is suppose to be quite nice.  It is in a rainforest preserve and more oriented toward birders. They have extensions to Tobago, but that will not interest you in that you have your timeshare resort.

I have heard both good and bad about Port of Spain (the capital of Trinidad).  If you plan to stay there, be sure that you get good advice on where to stay and what to do.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 23, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you for your repsonse.  May I ask what airlines you traveled to get there?  Are there weight restrictions on the Carribean plane from Trinidad to Tobago?



We flew American to Barbados as we had a timeshare week there.  Then we used Liat round trip to Tobago and back to Barbados, then home on American.


----------



## Bajanswife (Apr 23, 2010)

My parents really enjoyed Asa Wright in Trinidad. You might find it interesting if you like nature reserves. Otherwise, go straight to Tobago.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 24, 2010)

*Thank you all!*



"Roger" said:


> The first question is an easy one.  There are a ton of hotels near the Miami airport, all of which offer airport transportation.  There is one hotel that is in the airport itself.  I have used the Hilton and the Sofitel.  If you use Expedia or Travelocity and specify that you want a hotel near the airport, you can get the complete listing of nearby hotels.
> 
> A word of warning about the Miami airport.  The international section is very poorly organized.  When you arrive there in the morning, there will be huge lines.  Worse yet, you are supposed to discover by osmosis that you are first to cut through the lines and go to a kiosk to get your boarding pass (that part goes quickly if you are told that you are supposed to do it first), then wait in one of the long lines to have your luggage weighed, then take your luggage over to TSA.  Leave lots of time.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate all your pointers.  We definitely need a 'pit stop' going and coming as we are very old   and I may have bit off more that we can chew!  We live north San Diego area -- so a super long travel time involved; husband has tricky knee, etc.  Oh well, we have done other foolish things in life like riding elephants twice in Thailand :whoopie: and I rode an angry camel  :hysterical: in Morocco.

Again thank you all for the help!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 30, 2010)

AA does not fly into Tobago anymore.  You can catch a cheap Caribbean Airways flight for $24 US one way.  Easy flight, just took it 2 weeks ago.

Tons of MIA hotels with shuttles from the airport.  I don't recommend Springhill Suites on 7th Ave, shuttle stopped running at 11 pm, we arrived at 11:15 pm.

Lots of other cheap choices.


----------

